
A useful canvas drawing tool – PenTool - swen_xiong
https://github.com/mengshukeji/PenTool
======
swen_xiong
Recommend a very useful canvas drawing tool PenTool. This plugin can respond
to the mouse drawing on the canvas, and at the same time provides functions
such as color, gradient, pattern filling paths, which is very good as a small
tool for a page.

------
alexads
Shit bro thats some quality work!It's amazing!

~~~
swen_xiong
thanks

------
supermac
Good job!

